# Evolution Rage2  chop saw right side fence



## ChrisAttebery (Dec 8, 2019)

A few years ago I sold my abrasive chop saw and bought an Evolution Rage 2 multi-purpose chop saw. I mainly work with aluminum and with the aluminum specific blade I routinely cut material up to 3" in diameter. It's much quicker and much less messy than the abrasive saw was. One thing that has always bothered me is that I cut a lot of small lengths and there isn't a right hand fence with length stop available from Evolution. I finally had enough the other day and decided to design my own fence. I started with a 16.5" length of 2" x 2" x .125" steel angle iron for the back. Next I used a 6" length of 1" x 1" x .125" angle iron for the guide that will screw to the side of the saw. I used my CNC mill to round off the corners and drill all of the holes. I turned a 1" x 3.25" leg for the far end of the fence. I drilled two holes into the side of the saw base and installed 1/4-20 press in nuts. If I need to remove the fence to cut something at an angle I just remove the two screws and the whole fence comes off. I still need to buy a piece of 1/8 x 4" steel for the material support and design and machine a length stop.


----------



## Janderso (Dec 9, 2019)

Looks like a great idea.


----------

